# Bulk carrier Cheshire burning south of Canaries



## Day Sailor (Nov 9, 2014)

New is that the bulk carrier Cheshire loaded with 40,000 tons of ammonium nitrate is drifting SW as crew have abandoned ship without casualties. Four tugs in the vicinity but they are wary of getting too close in case there is a major explosion.
Even if they get a line on board where are they going to tow it to? Nobody wants a potential bomb in their port.
More information here https://www.shipwrecklog.com/log/2017/08/cheshire/


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

Moving bags of this stuff around GB roads used to need a Police escort.


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

Was searching around that area on Marine Traffic and picked up three tugs that appear to be slow moving in that area. Could they be the ones in attendance ?


----------



## Farmer John (Feb 22, 2012)

chadburn said:


> Moving bags of this stuff around GB roads used to need a Police escort.


Nitram was pure ammonium nitrate, I have unloaded many hundreds of tons of it, then spread it on fields to perform it's task of growing stuff. Nary a policeman was there, we would have welcomed the help. Handballing 1 cwt. Plastic bags rips your fingernails to the quick.


----------



## Ian Lawson (Apr 30, 2017)

This thread is particularly tragic in many ways. I can't help thinking that Bibby's recent (last 10 years) foray into shipping has been half hearted to say the least with the present CEO favouring Cost Cutter rather than ships acquisition. With respect to the nature of this current cargo I cannot help but think of the demise of Sir Derek Bibby. Was it not down to a similar ingredient?


----------



## beedeesea (Feb 28, 2006)

Farmer John said:


> Nitram was pure ammonium nitrate, I have unloaded many hundreds of tons of it, then spread it on fields to perform it's task of growing stuff. Nary a policeman was there, we would have welcomed the help. Handballing 1 cwt. Plastic bags rips your fingernails to the quick.


AN was banned in the Republic and NI in the early 70s (a mite too convenient for terrorist groups). It was classified as an explosive.

Brian


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

beedeesea said:


> AN was banned in the Republic and NI in the early 70s (a mite too convenient for terrorist groups). It was classified as an explosive.
> 
> Brian


Exactly Brian.


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

I believe ANFO was the name given to a homemade explosive as mentioned above = Ammonium Nitrate mixed with Fuel Oil


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

BillH said:


> I believe ANFO was the name given to a homemade explosive as mentioned above = Ammonium Nitrate mixed with Fuel Oil


It sure was Bill, even in today's world any unusual purchases of this material are flagged up to Special Branch/ MI5 as we are suffering from a different source of terrorist.
There was a case last year in regards to the purchase of this material for bomb making by the different source of terrorist which led to convictions.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

I see "Cheshire" is British flag - don't tell me Bibbys is still going?

John T

PS Is ammonium nitrate the stuff you sniff to enhance an orgasm?


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

trotterdotpom said:


> I see "Cheshire" is British flag - don't tell me Bibbys is still going?
> 
> John T
> 
> PS Is ammonium nitrate the stuff you sniff to enhance an orgasm?


Not the kind of Blow Job your looking for John.(Cloud)


----------



## Pat Kennedy (Apr 14, 2007)

Ian Lawson said:


> This thread is particularly tragic in many ways. I can't help thinking that Bibby's recent (last 10 years) foray into shipping has been half hearted to say the least with the present CEO favouring Cost Cutter rather than ships acquisition. With respect to the nature of this current cargo I cannot help but think of the demise of Sir Derek Bibby. Was it not down to a similar ingredient?


It was rat poison.

This from the report of his death in The Guardian;

A "chemical incident" evacuation was ordered when Sir Derek Bibby's body arrived at Arrowe Park hospital on the Wirral on Wednesday afternoon. He had been terminally ill with leukaemia, and it is thought he took aluminium phosphide - a rat poison that gives off poisonous fumes when mixed with water.(EEK)


----------



## Ian Lawson (Apr 30, 2017)

Thanks #12 . I thought it was a fertiliser of some description.


----------



## Day Sailor (Nov 9, 2014)

This is what happens when 2,000 tons explodes, Cheshire is carrying 40,000 tons
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Texas_City_disaster


----------



## Day Sailor (Nov 9, 2014)

Tugs in attendance are PUNTA SALINAS (IMO 7931894), RED SEA FOS, MIGUEL DE SERVANTES and VB HISPANIA.
The Cheshire seems to be making progress in a WSW direction, would the crew have left her on slow ahead with the autopilot taking her away from the Canaries or is she just drifting?
More information here http://maritimebulletin.net/2017/08...0-aug-update-largest-non-nuclear-bomb-afloat/


----------



## NINJA (May 8, 2006)

Did several trips to Texas City loading LPG, the anchor off the nitrate boat landed miles away and was mounted on a plinth in a park in the town.

Not much there, local hostelry was the Midget Bar.


----------



## Day Sailor (Nov 9, 2014)

Looking at the AIS tracks of the tugs in attendance Cheshire must be making about 3 knots in a Northerly direction (back towards the Canaries) against a fifteen knot breeze.
I would presume this is not logical for a drifting ship even with a bit of ocean current so maybe they have got a line aboard and have her under tow.
Does anyone have any news?


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

It's almost like there is a news blackout on this incident .... (EEK)


----------



## Farmer John (Feb 22, 2012)

BobClay said:


> It's almost like there is a news blackout on this incident .... (EEK)


If 40,000 tons go bang, we will probably find it audible here in the UK. The flash would be quite bright too.


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

The problem will be, which Port is going to risk docking the vessel bearing in mind previous incidents.


----------



## Day Sailor (Nov 9, 2014)

Glad to see the Daily Express are on the ball


> MARITIME services are facing a frantic rush to bring a British cargo ship carrying tonnes of deadly *ammunition* under control following a huge explosion


----------



## Naytikos (Oct 20, 2008)

But what would actually explode? Ammonium Nitrate is an oxidiser, there has to be a combustible substance mixed with it or at least in contact with it for an explosion to occur.

Here it is used for quarry blasting; you mix it with diesel oil to get a runny paste then pour it down holes drilled in the rock. BUT it requires half a stick of dynamite with a mercury fulminate blasting cap to set it off. It's not unstable like nitro-glycerine.


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

The attachment that day sailor has highlighted #14 seems to give you the answer you seek.


----------



## G0SLP (Sep 4, 2007)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ammonium_nitrate_disasters

Nasty stuff once it gets going


----------



## Naytikos (Oct 20, 2008)

The article to which I was referred by Chadburn talks about Ammonium Nitrate being mixed with petroleum jelly and paraffin wax, amongst other things, before shipment. Obviously this turns it from an innocuous powder into an explosive mixture: so why do it?
I remain puzzled; the ammonium nitrate which we get comes in 70lb bags, rather like cement, just an off-white powder. You can spread it on the ground as fertilizer or mix it to make a bang as described previously. Why deliberately turn it into a dangerous substance before shipping?


----------



## Farmer John (Feb 22, 2012)

A vivid sense of drama, perhaps?


----------



## Day Sailor (Nov 9, 2014)

There are a lot more questions than answers to this incident, definitely a media blackout but Mikhail Voytenko at Maritime Bulletin has an informant somewhere but even he is asking questions:


> As of 0500 UTC Aug 23, bulk carrier CHESHIRE was in vicinity 26 51N 017 54W, 54 nm south of southern tip of Hierro Island, under tow of one of four tugs deployed in salvage. Towage is confirmed by several sources, destination waters near Gran Canaria. Officials said, that CHESHIRE has to be taken close to land in order to supply materials, requested for tackling fire (if it’s fire), without interruptions and delays.
> No official news and statements either from Spanish CG and SAR, or from owner of the vessel, British Bibby Line, or from Resolve Marine Salvage, contracted for salvage. No photos, either.
> Understood technicians team wasn’t yet able to board CHESHIRE.


Why are they not informing the inhabitants of the islands about the possible consequences of bringing this vessel closer inshore? Is it because the cargo is non-volatile and they don't want the press causing unnecessary alarm through the desire to 'sell more papers' with false news or is it the opposite? I hope very much that it is the former.


----------



## Day Sailor (Nov 9, 2014)

Latest news update from Maritime Executive website:


> With a line finally in place, the salvage tug Red Sea Fos is now slowly towing the Cheshire to a position about 40 nm southwest of Gran Canaria, where salvors will have better access to resources from nearby ports. Once she has reached that position, the salvage team will continue work on cooling the cargo. She is expected to arrive at the designated area late on Thursday.
> 
> Local media outlets report that the salvors have worked to cool the hottest areas of the holds using special lances to inject water where needed. Experts representing the manufacturer of the fertilizer are on hand to provide technical advice for combating the reaction, and the tugs Miguel De Cervantes, VB Hispania and Jaques 2 are available to assist and to provide hull-cooling spray from their water cannons.


It looks like the situation is currently under control but sensible precautions (holding her well offshore) are being taken.
Well done to those in the front line on the salvage tugs.


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

Day Sailor said:


> Latest news update from Maritime Executive website:
> 
> It looks like the situation is currently under control but sensible precautions (holding her well offshore) are being taken.
> Well done to those in the front line on the salvage tugs.


Throughout the ages Salvage Crewmen have proven to be very brave men and deserve their Bonuses in my book.
One of my favourite films was. "The Key"


----------



## jmcg (Apr 20, 2008)

Can anyone shed any light on the apparent official news embargo on this event?

It would appear that Bibbys have a policy not to inform employees or media when a disaster befalls one of their vessels.

Remember the loss of OBO Derbyshire?

BW

J(Gleam)(Gleam)


----------



## Day Sailor (Nov 9, 2014)

jmcg said:


> Can anyone shed any light on the apparent official news embargo on this event?
> 
> It would appear that Bibbys have a policy not to inform employees or media when a disaster befalls one of their vessels.
> 
> ...


Statement here on Maritime Bulletin http://maritimebulletin.net/2017/08/28/bibby-line-statement-on-cheshire-aug-27/


----------



## jmcg (Apr 20, 2008)

This is great news Day Sailor and pleased to note that she may be saved from being a TCL or gas torch.

However, there remain an eerie silence from the UK based reporters/system .

Thanks for posting the update.

BW

J(Gleam)(Gleam)


----------



## Farmer John (Feb 22, 2012)

I would not go within a mile of that thing for a gold watch. How will they get the crud out of the thing without it exploding, I wonder. It still has to be a potential hazard, I would have thought.


----------



## iwben (Aug 14, 2007)

I helped unload a Russian ship loaded with ammonium nitrate in cowes once, it came in bulk bags and was nasty stuff, I was told while the ship was in harbour the fire brigade were on standby in case of fire. it was highly corrosive stuff if it got damp, they put some bags that had split into a skip and when they tipped the skip out the bottom of the skip came out with the bags and was stuck fast to them.


----------



## Day Sailor (Nov 9, 2014)

Mikhail Voytenko at Maritime Bulletine has been complaining about the lack of up-to-date information and commenting on the attitudes of Spanish officialdom
http://maritimebulletin.net/2017/08/31/bulk-carrier-cheshire-thriller-still-on/


----------



## Day Sailor (Nov 9, 2014)

chadburn said:


> Throughout the ages Salvage Crewmen have proven to be very brave men and deserve their Bonuses in my book.
> One of my favourite films was. "The Key"


Upon your recommendation I have bought a secondhand paperback of The Key on ebay. Hopefully it will arrive just in time for holiday reading. (Thumb)


----------



## Day Sailor (Nov 9, 2014)

Latest new is that the Cheshire is under tow to mainland Spain because Canary Islands do not have facilities for offloading remains of cargo.

http://maritimebulletin.net/2017/09/03/cheshire-banned-from-canary-islands-under-tow-to-spain/

I think the word _banned_ might just be news speak


----------

